# Lavarropas: Modo Autodestruccion



## capitanp (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## fernandob (Jul 31, 2010)

me c***e de risa ...al principio pense:
cambio de roles.: el marido lava yla mujer repara ..por eso hacia humo .
pero cuando le tiro el cascote ya se vio que iba al muere.
me encanto como se hacia moco ...............

le sacaron la puerta y anularon el switch de la misma y tambien le anularon el switch ese que es pendulante que lo para si se sacude mucho .

muy bueno


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 31, 2010)

Buen día.
Impresionante el video, me mori de risa. La unica diferencia es que, en mi caso si tuviera un lavarropas que no funca, lo estaria desarmando para ver que piesas me sirven y cuales no. Aunque unos momentos de diversion como esos no hacen mal a nadie jaja!

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2010)

La venganza es el placer de los dioses  jeje


----------



## krit (Ago 1, 2010)

Je je
Se resiste la condenada


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 1, 2010)

jajaja muy bueno el video


----------



## Dano (Ago 1, 2010)

Todo eso fue producido porque la puso en "colores fuertes" con medio tanque de agua...

Sisi efectivamente.


jajajj

Saludos


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 1, 2010)

jajaja muy bueno el video, pero no se sacudio asi cuando metia a mi gato cuando tenia 4 años u.u


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 2, 2010)

jajaja... definitivamente cuando la lavadora expulsa todo lo expulsable antes de brincar al piso y convulsionarse es el momento mas divertido...


----------



## franko1819 (Ago 2, 2010)

Jajajaja que buen video!! jaja la mejor parte fue cuando empezo a delirar en el piso temblando como loco jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 11, 2010)

Modo ultra al vapor...

Los tests para lavarropas nunca serán iguales.


----------

